# Work out average price paid



## McMark (4 July 2008)

just wondering if anyone can help out a mathematical genius like myself
(NOOOT)
IF I purchased 4000 shares at .786 and then purchased 3000 shares off 
the same company for .656, How would I work out the average price
that I had paid so that i can enter that in my commsec position summary page
cheers


----------



## Crafty (4 July 2008)

Divide total cost by total amount of shares...

e.g.   $5112/7000 Shares = Avg Price  $.730


----------



## doctorj (4 July 2008)

Average price paid = total $ paid for all parcels / total number held....


----------



## subaru69 (4 July 2008)

I think this is right..

Add the 2 purchace prices together
(4000* 0.786= 3144) + (3000* 0.656= 1968) = 5112

Then divide by total no. of shares, ie 7000

Answer = 0.7303

I've added an extra digit to the answer so I feel like my time was well spent B-)


----------



## McMark (4 July 2008)

Fantastic
thank you heaps
cheers


----------



## Julia (4 July 2008)

Doesn't Comsec offer you the option of "Average View" on your portfolio screen?  Should be no need to work it out manually.


----------



## disarray (4 July 2008)

westpac and ib show average cost as well. i think most brokers would report position statements this way.


----------

